# How far would you go?



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a knock on the door earlier from the daughter of an old lady that lives on our street.
My neighbour is in her late 70s and suffering badly with cancer. Its the third time she's had it and the outlook doesn't look promising in the long term for her. She lost her husband 3 years ago and has kept his car although not well enough to drive herself at the moment.
Last month she was broken in to whilst she was asleep upstairs, her house was emptied downstairs and they stole her car (a yaris) in the process. Remarkably the police recovered it and returned it to her a couple of weeks ago and its not moved off the drive since. Its covered in white powder where they dusted for prints and overall looks a bit of a mess, anyways I've been asked to clean it up for her by the daughter. 

So here's the dilemma, she told me she'd had quotes from valeters but wasn't willing to pay what they'd asked for. She's also mentioned in the past that she's trying to convince her mum to sell the car to one of the younger family members. I've agreed to sort the car out for her and if I knew for sure it was going to be kept I'd spend the day on it as I've always got on well with Doris and I know she'd appreciate the effort, on the other hand I don't particularly fancy spending a day working if its just so her daughter doesn't have to pay for it to be done and then selling it.

Any suggestions folks?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd give it the day for Doris. forget about here daughter. She's in here 70's fighting cancer for the 3rd time. been robbed. A days work to make here smile is worth it mate


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wash, maybe use a filler glaze and a spray on sealant so you are not at it forever and a day?


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> I'd give it the day for Doris. forget about here daughter. She's in here 70's fighting cancer for the 3rd time. been robbed. A days work to make here smile is worth it mate


What he said


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> I'd give it the day for Doris. forget about here daughter. She's in here 70's fighting cancer for the 3rd time. been robbed. A days work to make here smile is worth it mate


Its what I was thinking to be honest but I don't want to be mugged off.:thumb:


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Id give it a full blown detail for her. Give her s9me faith back in humanity even if she does sell its likly the money will go to replacing stolen items or to her family. No brainer for me. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

yea know what you mean, but if you do it just to see her smile, it doesnt matter what they do with the car. your work has served its purpose:thumb:


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Do see her smile no matter what she does with it isnt mugging you off ! 

If your local is ill come do it with you. 

If your not local ill send you some products. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It's nice to be nice, occasionally and if you have the time maybe suggest we would like to make a small charity donation in lieu of not paying pro prices.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Carpmadjohn said:


> Do see her smile no matter what she does with it isnt mugging you off !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It was reference to the daughter, not Doris. I'm not sure she even knows I've been asked lol.

Anyway decision made, looks like the Yaris is getting the works tomorrow :thumb::buffer::thumb::buffer:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You can have my free pot of autobrite foam if you want it.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> You can have my free pot of autobrite foam if you want it.


Thanks for the offer mate but I'm good for products. cheers


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Good decision. Give it the full works. Good deeds will always come back to you... eventually.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good decision - well done for doing a good turn.

I did my neighbours car last week, and while not the same situation, they are foster carers and have had countless kids with them over the last few years and given loads of time and energy in some tough situations. Their car had accumulated rather a lot of marks and scratches in the last year so I gave it the full monty and a full machine polish over 2 days and got it back close to factory again. Felt good just to do them a bit of a favour and see the look on her face when I put it back on the drive. No way I could do what they do so this was easy.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Another option would be to buy the car, this takes all the hassle of selling the car away from them and gives you a bit of a tickle when you sell it.


----------



## richardcarman (Jun 9, 2016)

Good on you mate, I'm sure Doris will appreciate it, I'm sure life will reward you in other ways for this good deed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Karma, one good deed etc. etc.

Good for you Wilco,

Enjoy yourself.

Andy.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I did my neighbors as he's Parkinson's and can't drive anymore. Was just tidy up for him to sell wash a run over with srp and aqua wax just charged him for the mot under carriage wash. Took me a day but hadn't anything else to do made him happy and got him a quick sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'm like the rest of you, when it's your own car you can take your time and tiddle about. but on other peoples cars, esp when there's no money involved, i'll crack on with it and they'll be happy with a job that they've not had to do and it'll be done better than they'll be able to do it.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd spend the day and put a smile on her face. She's lost her husband, it's his car... likely mean something to her.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good call Wilco. Karma will reward you.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah give it the works, selling it or not Doris will be chuffed to pieces, you might even get a few cuppas and biscuits out of it:thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

your a good man wilco your heart is in the right place. your family and neighbours im sure are proud of you as you should be of your good character.
regards
todds


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

So in total I spent just over six hours on the little Yaris today. I've never experienced paint as contaminated as this. It was literally like sandpaper and the car was covered in tar down one side. Six washes, a mammoth de-tar and fallout remover session, a good covering of Amigo and three layers of Victoria Wax Collectors later and its now something like it should be.
Sadly I didn't get to see Doris to show her her car, she went to Christies this morning and hadn't returned by the time I was done. Fingers crossed everything's ok.

A couple of before shots, this white powder the police use for prints was everywhere in and on the car.



















and a couple of afters



















In all its been a long and hard day but ive enjoyed being outdoors and hopefully improving the car to a level that Doris is happier with.:thumb:


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Wilco said:


> Anyway decision made, looks like the Yaris is getting the works tomorrow :thumb::buffer::thumb::buffer:





Bigpikle said:


> I did my neighbours car last week, and while not the same situation, they are foster carers and have had countless kids with them over the last few years and given loads of time and energy in some tough situations. Their car had accumulated rather a lot of marks and scratches in the last year so I gave it the full monty and a full machine polish over 2 days and got it back close to factory again. Felt good just to do them a bit of a favour and see the look on her face when I put it back on the drive. No way I could do what they do so this was easy.





bigmac3161 said:


> I did my neighbors as he's Parkinson's and can't drive anymore. Was just tidy up for him to sell wash a run over with srp and aqua wax just charged him for the mot under carriage wash. Took me a day but hadn't anything else to do made him happy and got him a quick sale


Well done all of you :thumb:. Nice to know that there are still people who will do good deeds for their neighbours and local community and not ask for anything in return.



Carpmadjohn said:


> Do see her smile no matter what she does with it isnt mugging you off !
> 
> If your local is ill come do it with you.
> 
> If your not local ill send you some products.





ollienoclue said:


> You can have my free pot of autobrite foam if you want it.


:thumb: Nice one. Great to see others trying to help out as well.

What a great community we have here at DW!


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Great job on all accounts Wilco, a very kind act.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great work wilco , such a refreshing thing to see in this age someone giving there time and effort to make someone suffering happy top man 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

if you believe in Karma like I do, you will be rewarded. Grand job Wilco.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great job there 

How do you rate Collectors?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great work wilco. Good on you buddy. Such a nice thing to do. 

Good man. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great job and awesome gesture
All the best to Doris also, she seems to have had some awful luck


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice Job Wilco & a lovely thing to do.


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

You made the world a little better today! Thank you!!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

MDC250 said:


> Great job there
> 
> How do you rate Collectors?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a nice wax. Glassier finish than concourse but very similar to use. I had it on my S60 when I had that and the Yaris is a similar colour so I thought why not?


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

Good on you Wilco!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

You made a lovely job of the car,you will be rewarded for your good deed
todds


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well played Wilco!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely job Wilco.

Really good on you.

Glad you enjoyed yourself.

Andy.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Faith in humanity restored,that's admirable that you took your time off of your hands for such a nice cause,hopefully the owner will soon be able to have a look at all the work you've done.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done Wilco! 

Doris will be happy, her daughter will be happy and you got some practice! win win!


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Well done, you've probably gave the best gift for her, a bit of happiness, priceless !


----------



## methodman (May 25, 2006)

A great job and you should be proud. Can't believe all that poor old dear has been though.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one - looks amazing and she will no doubt be over the moon!


----------

